# gloopy eye....



## matpj (May 3, 2005)

hi all, my cat (9 months old) seems to have a frequent gloopy eye.
Yesterday I noticed that it looks like it might have some blood in it.
The eye discharge is almost jelly like and is in the nose-corner of the eye.

surely this isn't normal?
has anyone else experienced this.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

That is probably feline herpes, and you should take the cat to the vet.


----------



## catbrothers (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree - sounds like Feline Herpes; he needs vet care.

linda


----------



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

What is the size of this usually? Is it a small amount... like say... a booger (gross... I know).

Does it crust up or stay in a jelly type form? And does it actually look like a booger in appearance?

What was the color of it? Brownish perhaps?

If the answers to all of the above are yes then it just sounds like a sleep booger to me. Cats will sometimes get these in the corner of their eyes and its nothing to worry about. Just wash it away with a slightly damp washcloth.


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

Schnitz also goes through periods where he gets these eye boogers. He'll be fine for weeks and then have them really bad for a couple weeks. 

They start out like you describe brownish jelly like and then dry into dark brown crunchies. They do not seem to itch. They bother me more than they bother him. 

He has had then off an on since he was born. 

My vet said it could be a light allergy or related to the position of his head when he sleeps causing poor drainige (so it runs out of his eye instead of back in the tear duct). 

If you are concerned, take him to the vet just in case.


----------



## caleb&sophie (Oct 23, 2005)

Caleb gets those.
I've described them to my vet (brown, crusty, in the corner of his eye) and he says there is no need to worry.
If you think there may be blood though you should definitely get the little guy checked out.
It could be something as simple though as a scratch.


----------



## catbrothers (Jul 4, 2006)

My senior cat gets this in his eyes also and my vet says it is due to allergies - he also has some skin problems along with this.


----------



## ilovepiratecats (Jul 16, 2006)

Riley has Feline Herpes.....and sadly lost an eye due to it going misdiagnosed.....hopefully its not that. Has your cat shown signs of an upper respritory problem?


----------



## catbrothers (Jul 4, 2006)

My one cat last fall got a bad Ulcer on his eye due to the herpes virus -
luckily, I went to a specialist in town here and his eye was saved. It got
so nasty that it was practically swelled shut - Between ointment and drops,
I had to pry his eye open and put the meds in there nearly 10 times a day
for almost 5 weeks; it took almost another 6 weeks after that to clear up
completely and had cost nearly $600 to treat.

I had adopted him when he was 8 months old and he has always been an
indoor cat, so this is something he must have gotten before he came into
my home.


----------

